# An end to ltz wheels myths



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Was this a mystery?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

some people were unsure of the offset and width. i called gm and they did not know the offset and told me the rims were 7 inches wide. i think ive just set things straight for people in the future thats all.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Was this a mystery?


Not sure if this was a mystery or not, but even after multiple searches finding the wheel size and offset for LTZ wheels has been something that has eluded me until now.

Just to make the thread complete (and hopefully pop when searched):

Cruze LTZ Wheels
18 x 7.5" wheel size
ET 42mm offset
5 x 105mm bolt pattern
56.6mm center bore

Thanks for clarifying this Ru5ty!

EDIT: I wonder if the LTZ is the first GM car to get Sterling Silver wheels!!!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

your welcome and also thank you for completing this for me 

lest hope it works!

this is my first gm ive owned so im not sure if its the first.


----------

